# Shutter speed at one stop intervals



## Licxy (Jun 7, 2010)

I am new at photography and need to know what the 1 stop intervals are for shutter speeds. It seems my cameras intervals are 1/3 but im not sure, PLEASE HELP!!!


----------



## Derrel (Jun 7, 2010)

30-15-8-4-2-1 second-1/2,1/4,1/8,1/15,1/30,1/60,1/125,1/250,1/500,1/1000,1/2000,1/4000,1/8000 are the most common "modern" shutter speed sequences in full stop increments.


----------



## Boomn4x4 (Jun 7, 2010)

Each "stop" alows for exactly  twice as much (or half as much if going down) light to hit the image sensor (or film)... this also holds true for aperture and ISO.

For shutter speed, its easy to think about it if you start at a base line of 1 second.  If you start at 1 second, the next "stop" will be 2 seconds, the next 4 seconds, then 8 seconds, then 15 (round down).... Or if you go the other way, starting at 1 second the next stop is 1/2 second, then 1/4, then 1/8, then 1/15 (again rounded) etc.

For aperture, its a little less simple... you pretty much just need to memorize it, but using _f_/1 as a baseline stop, the next stop is _f_/1.4 which alows twices as much as _f_/1, then _f_/2 which alows twice as much as _f_/1.4, then _f_/2.8, _f_/4, _f_/5.6, _f_/8, _f_/11, _f_/16, _f_/22, _f_/32

Most moden cameras do also have 1/3rd between them... and this is very likely the case for yours.


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 7, 2010)

> For aperture, its a little less simple... you pretty much just need to memorize it,


To go from one stop to another, you only need to multiply or divide by the square root of 2.  (1.4142)


----------



## KmH (Jun 7, 2010)

Licxy said:


> I am new at photography and need to know what the 1 stop intervals are for shutter speeds. It seems my cameras intervals are 1/3 but im not sure, PLEASE HELP!!!


Yes, most cameras allow adjustment in 1/3 stop increments to give the photographer more precise control over the exposure. You will find the aperture and ISo are also in 1/4 stop steps.

Most dSLR's allow you to change the steps from the default 1/3 step increments, to either 1/2 or full stop steps.


----------



## bigtwinky (Jun 7, 2010)

For a decent understanding of how shutter, aperture and ISO work together, check out Bryan Peterson's Understanding Exposure.


----------

